# 6.2L Programmer Who has one and What is it?



## Antlerart06

Well My father just bought a 2015 F350 Chassis 6.2 with 3.73 and He went that way thinking he would get better MPG then my 2015 Chassis with 4.30 gears 

I get 11.5 on Hwy He showed 12.5 Coming home with it 
So He told me look for programmers So I'll start here see what ppl thinks of them and what brands are good 

Always ran Edge in the 7.3 But they don't offer it for 6.2L everything else just not the 6.2 or Im not looking right


----------



## Sprag-O

Took a few thousand miles on my F250 for the gas mileage to get a little better.

http://www.5startuning.com/product-category/2011-2014-ford-super-duty-6-2l/

I don't have any of their gear, but these guys seem to better of the Super Duty tuners out there.

I'm waiting till my warranty is up before I start mucking with the truck... Hate to have a multi-thousand dollar repair just to hear I voided my warranty with a tuner.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I run SCT tuner for diesel. I'm sure there's an SCT available for gas 6.2 also. Custom tunes are great!


----------



## Jguck25

After reading a lot of ford-trucks forum, it seems like the five star tunes make a really big difference in performance


----------



## tjctransport

yup, 5 star is the go to guys for ford gas tunes.


----------



## seville009

I got the SCT Tuner for my 2006 F350 5.4l - makes it run better and increased the mileage from about 7.5 to about 9 mpg (not my daily driver - just short trips and plowing, but haven't plowed with the tuner yet). 

Decided to get a tuner for my 2011 F350 6.2l. Really no changes to that after it was installed. I don't notice any change in the performance, and the mpg did not change. 

That's what I kind if expected though, as the 2011 6.2l runs nice anyway (especially compared to my 5.4l)


----------



## Antlerart06

seville009;1894303 said:


> I got the SCT Tuner for my 2006 F350 5.4l - makes it run better and increased the mileage from about 7.5 to about 9 mpg (not my daily driver - just short trips and plowing, but haven't plowed with the tuner yet).
> 
> Decided to get a tuner for my 2011 F350 6.2l. Really no changes to that after it was installed. I don't notice any change in the performance, and the mpg did not change.
> 
> That's what I kind if expected though, as the 2011 6.2l runs nice anyway (especially compared to my 5.4l)


That's what I found out from another guy in town with 6.2 it didn't increase his MPG He has the 5 Star

What are you getting with your 6.2 MPG and what gears you have


----------



## Sprag-O

The 5 star tunes can get past the 4k throttle body limit, making you a bit more power down low. That is the big draw I see to putting a tuner behind these 6.2's.


----------



## seville009

Antlerart06;1894323 said:


> That's what I found out from another guy in town with 6.2 it didn't increase his MPG He has the 5 Star
> 
> What are you getting with your 6.2 MPG and what gears you have


Average mpg now is about 10.9. Gears are 3.73.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Anyone that tells you a tuner increases MPG is fulla ****.

Don't waste the money or fawk with the warranty. Leave it stock. It's a big heavy truck with a big engine. It gets what it gets.


----------



## trevier

John_DeereGreen;1894553 said:


> Anyone that tells you a tuner increases MPG is fulla ****.
> 
> Don't waste the money or fawk with the warranty. Leave it stock. It's a big heavy truck with a big engine. It gets what it gets.


couldn't have said it any better my friend. You want mpg buy a prius.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Ha ha ha that was funny John Deere! I can't speak for gas trucks but diesel definitely gains MPG. I went from 16-17 to 20-21 on highway with a hot tune.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Diesels gain mileage and huge power with tuning.. naturally aspirated gas trucks, not so much.


----------



## Antlerart06

seville009;1894471 said:


> Average mpg now is about 10.9. Gears are 3.73.


That sucks if running a chip in it
I did that tonight pulling my 22ft GN empty I have 4.30 gears it bounce between 10.5-10.8 I pulled it 30 miles Then with a Car coming back 30 miles was showing 9.2-9.5 This running at 65 mph


----------



## Antlerart06

rob_cook2001;1895177 said:


> Diesels gain mileage and huge power with tuning.. naturally aspirated gas trucks, not so much.


In Tow mode in a 7.3 F350 never gained mileage But the horse power was crazy
Traded it in for this 6.2 Before we left town I removed the chip put it back to stock It didn't drive the same 
It may not been smart thing to do getting a 2nd 6.2 truck But that diesel would sit a lot only used it to plow and pull the 38ft GN and think only used the 38ft trailer maybe 4 times this year plus its 99 with 100k body was in great shape but the frame was getting bad with rust from just sitting to much
The trailer is up for sale going Down size to a 28 ft


----------



## allagashpm

The 5 star is really popular but dont expect any gains in mpg.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Sorry, at least Dodge and Ford diesels don't gain MPG when tuned. Think as you wish, we track MPG religiously down to the tenth of MPG for each truck. Driver differences change MPG more than stock to tuned. Not one of our trucks went up when the tuner went on, and it doesn't matter who's driving or how they drive it. 

I drive like an 80 year old grandpa, our operations manager drives like a 16 year old that just got his license. Guess what, same truck same loads same tune, I gained .8 MPG over him on a month test of me driving, then him. Set it to stock...guess what, that same .8 MPG held true.


----------



## Triple L

John_DeereGreen;1895329 said:


> Sorry, at least Dodge and Ford diesels don't gain MPG when tuned. Think as you wish, we track MPG religiously down to the tenth of MPG for each truck. Driver differences change MPG more than stock to tuned. Not one of our trucks went up when the tuner went on, and it doesn't matter who's driving or how they drive it.
> 
> I drive like an 80 year old grandpa, our operations manager drives like a 16 year old that just got his license. Guess what, same truck same loads same tune, I gained .8 MPG over him on a month test of me driving, then him. Set it to stock...guess what, that same .8 MPG held true.


Tuning makes a dramatic difference I don't know what tuners your running, the hotter the tune the better on fuel, don't set it for economy or tow, set it to performance, but then keep your foot out of it


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Triple L;1895355 said:


> Tuning makes a dramatic difference I don't know what tuners your running, the hotter the tune the better on fuel, don't set it for economy or tow, set it to performance, but then keep your foot out of it


Smarty UDC on the 05 and 04 Dodges, EFI Live on the 07 and 08. The 6.4 Furds both have Gearhead tunes. If you're trying to improve milage, the gains aren't there.


----------



## Antlerart06

Triple L;1895355 said:


> Tuning makes a dramatic difference I don't know what tuners your running, the hotter the tune the better on fuel, don't set it for economy or tow, set it to performance, but then keep your foot out of it


I see set for performance So can you tow in that mode ???
My trucks tows more then just driving it 
I bought a personal truck it has a I4 motor in it I get great mpg

Say you plow snow in performance mode


----------



## BUFF

rob_cook2001;1895177 said:


> Diesels gain mileage and huge power with tuning.. naturally aspirated gas trucks, not so much.


Best option would be a free flowing exhaust and maybe cold air intake.


----------



## Triple L

Antlerart06;1895367 said:


> I see set for performance So can you tow in that mode ???
> My trucks tows more then just driving it
> I bought a personal truck it has a I4 motor in it I get great mpg
> 
> Say you plow snow in performance mode


I've been plowing snow and towing 7k plus in performance tune since 2008 on multiple trucks and never had a problem, I would recommend a egt guage to ensure you don't get much above 1200 degrees while towing


----------



## Mark13

Antlerart06;1895219 said:


> The trailer is up for sale going Down size to a 28 ft


Have any more info on your 38'? Feel free to PM me.



John_DeereGreen;1895329 said:


> Sorry, at least Dodge and Ford diesels don't gain MPG when tuned. Think as you wish, we track MPG religiously down to the tenth of MPG for each truck. Driver differences change MPG more than stock to tuned. Not one of our trucks went up when the tuner went on, and it doesn't matter who's driving or how they drive it.


You're not doing something right with your trucks. A 2-4mpg gain is pretty much guaranteed unless you set it on the big tune and just keep your foot on the floorboards the whole time you are driving it.

Tune, Exhaust, egr block or delete, and an intake when necessary will do wonders for a truck. Better mileage, better driveability, longer life out of motor, etc.


----------



## Brian Young

I think to get the most from one of these tunes you need to get a free flowing exhaust and an air intake otherwise it's only one piece of the puzzle so to speak. I have a chip/tuner in our 06 and I have 3 settings, stock, plow/tow and a custom tune for it, I believe its an SCT. The guy changed shift points and pressures in the tranny, advanced it a couple degrees etc. I get around 10-11mpg no matter whats it's doing and the tranny shifts a bit harder which is good for it. Can't wait for spring so I can seriously get behind the wheel of a 6.2L, have heard nothing but good and heads above the 5.4L


----------



## Antlerart06

Brian Young;1896158 said:


> I think to get the most from one of these tunes you need to get a free flowing exhaust and an air intake otherwise it's only one piece of the puzzle so to speak. I have a chip/tuner in our 06 and I have 3 settings, stock, plow/tow and a custom tune for it, I believe its an SCT. The guy changed shift points and pressures in the tranny, advanced it a couple degrees etc. I get around 10-11mpg no matter whats it's doing and the tranny shifts a bit harder which is good for it. Can't wait for spring so I can seriously get behind the wheel of a 6.2L, have heard nothing but good and heads above the 5.4L


So are you talking about a 5.4 getting 10-11 with the chip


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I only tow with a tow tune installed. I only tow my 35ft FW camper 15 or so times a year. I get a flat 10mpg when towing. I daily drive on Xtreme Street or Looney Wild hot tunes. The mpg difference is there over stock in my case. Not just on the lie-o-meter but on paper too. The truck works less and uses less fuel if you don't abuse the tune. I do have an EGR delete and a 5" exhaust also.


----------



## BUFF

3.73 rear end.
Still working on the 1st tank, half hi-way the rest in-town and county roads.


----------



## Antlerart06

BUFF;1896339 said:


> 3.73 rear end.
> Still working on the 1st tank, half hi-way the rest in-town and county roads.


What truck you have That display doesn't look like my 2015 Chassis


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark13;1896130 said:


> You're not doing something right with your trucks. A 2-4mpg gain is pretty much guaranteed unless you set it on the big tune and just keep your foot on the floorboards the whole time you are driving it.
> 
> Tune, Exhaust, egr block or delete, and an intake when necessary will do wonders for a truck. Better mileage, better driveability, longer life out of motor, etc.


Not in our case. We've tried tunes from Cummins Tuner, Fleece, and Innovative. Driver dosen't matter, tune doesn't matter. It didn't even help the DPF/emissions trucks.

Not worth it, leave 'em stock. Same reason unless it's a 450/550/4500/5500 and up I'd never buy anything but gas. Diesel isn't worth it in pickups.


----------



## Brian Young

Antlerart06;1896210 said:


> So are you talking about a 5.4 getting 10-11 with the chip


Yes. Not that that is anything great, I mainly got the tune for the lag these things have from a stop, it cured that and is much more responsive from a stop. The custom tune was just an added bonus I guess, honestly I think it's a noticeable difference, maybe not for mpg but more performance with the same amount of fuel usage.


----------



## BUFF

Antlerart06;1896355 said:


> What truck you have That display doesn't look like my 2015 Chassis


'15 SD XLT, it have a "productivity" screen" in the dash cluster.

Heading down to Co Springs Friday, should be about 350mile round trip most being hi-way and interested in what display says then.


----------



## Mark13

Antlerart06;1896355 said:


> What truck you have That display doesn't look like my 2015 Chassis


If your 2015 is an XL or a basic XLT the cluster screen looks like the 08-10 trucks. If you've got an XLT with a few options, Lariat or KR truck they have the screen like Buff's truck. You scroll through it with the steering wheel controls.



John_DeereGreen;1896505 said:


> Not in our case. We've tried tunes from Cummins Tuner, Fleece, and Innovative. Driver dosen't matter, tune doesn't matter. It didn't even help the DPF/emissions trucks.
> 
> Not worth it, leave 'em stock. Same reason unless it's a 450/550/4500/5500 and up I'd never buy anything but gas. Diesel isn't worth it in pickups.


I'm not sure what to tell you then. We run Cummins Tuner tunes and Duramax Tuner stuff on a lot of trucks (they're 15 minutes from us and good friends) and almost everyone sees an improvement. The Fords all get Spartan if they are 6.4/6.7 and TS or SCT on the 7.3's and 6.0's unless the truck owner specifies they want something different.

I've got Duramaxtuner tunes on my Chevy and driveability and mileage is pretty good for an 8500lb work truck. I have Spartan on my 6.7 Ford and it picked up 1-2, sometimes more mpg over stock. I'd like to switch to an H&S with tunes from Gearhead for some custom options because I'm picky but it's not worth the money at this point.


----------



## Sprag-O

There's a lot of room for improvement in a forced induction diesel, tuners do crap in a gasser except change shift points, fix fly-by-wire response issues, and remove limiters.


----------



## Antlerart06

Brian Young;1896568 said:


> Yes. Not that that is anything great, I mainly got the tune for the lag these things have from a stop, it cured that and is much more responsive from a stop. The custom tune was just an added bonus I guess, honestly I think it's a noticeable difference, maybe not for mpg but more performance with the same amount of fuel usage.


I see 


BUFF;1896575 said:


> '15 SD XLT, it have a "productivity" screen" in the dash cluster.
> 
> .


I see



Mark13;1896711 said:


> If your 2015 is an XL or a basic XLT the cluster screen looks like the 08-10 trucks. If you've got an XLT with a few options, Lariat or KR truck they have the screen like Buff's truck. You scroll through it with the steering wheel controls.
> 
> .


Mine is XL but my father is XLT loaded I ran it down the road but I guess the screen wasn't on I'll have to look tomorrow


----------



## Mark13

Antlerart06;1896965 said:


> Mine is XL but my father is XLT loaded I ran it down the road but I guess the screen wasn't on I'll have to look tomorrow


Yours won't have it and it's not an option, your dad's truck probably has it and you just didn't notice. It powers up when the key is turned on. I've been in XLT's with the screen and without, I'm not sure what the deciding factor is on which trucks get it.


----------



## Antlerart06

Mark13;1897157 said:


> Yours won't have it and it's not an option, your dad's truck probably has it and you just didn't notice. It powers up when the key is turned on. I've been in XLT's with the screen and without, I'm not sure what the deciding factor is on which trucks get it.


Mine has one but not likes Buff I'll look again at my father's XLT I know his F150 has it


----------



## BUFF

Mark13;1897157 said:


> Yours won't have it and it's not an option, your dad's truck probably has it and you just didn't notice. It powers up when the key is turned on. I've been in XLT's with the screen and without, I'm not sure what the deciding factor is on which trucks get it.





Antlerart06;1897187 said:


> Mine has one but not likes Buff I'll look again at my father's XLT I know his F150 has it


The Screen is part of the XLT Value Package or it's a stand alone option too.
XLT Value Package includes:
Fog Lamps
LCD Productivity Screen
Advanced Security Group
Adjustable Gas/Brake Pedal
Reverse Vehicle Aid Sensor
6 way Power Seat
10K GVWR


----------



## Antlerart06

BUFF;1897448 said:


> The Screen is part of the XLT Value Package or it's a stand alone option too.
> XLT Value Package includes:
> Fog Lamps
> LCD Productivity Screen
> Advanced Security Group
> Adjustable Gas/Brake Pedal
> Reverse Vehicle Aid Sensor
> 6 way Power Seat
> 10K GVWR


Yep he has all that but one He doesn't have 10kGVWR His is 14k

I didn't look at it today I had to run out of town on business I took my XL F350 and I was shock I was getting 12.6 on the avg and so when I got back I filled it back up to check it old school and I showed 13 mpg on a 250 mile round trip That's running 65-70 I just rolled past 2500 miles on it


----------



## BUFF

Antlerart06;1897913 said:


> Yep he has all that but one He doesn't have 10kGVWR His is 14k
> 
> I didn't look at it today I had to run out of town on business I took my XL F350 and I was shock I was getting 12.6 on the avg and so when I got back I filled it back up to check it old school and I showed 13 mpg on a 250 mile round trip That's running 65-70 I just rolled past 2500 miles on it


You realize the best test for mileage is to head to Colorado and we can share "war" stories over some Rockie Mtn Oysters, my treat. Thumbs Up


----------



## Antlerart06

BUFF;1898033 said:


> You realize the best test for mileage is to head to Colorado and we can share "war" stories over some Rockie Mtn Oysters, my treat. Thumbs Up


No thanks in that F350 its not a smooth ride LOL thanks on the Oysters invite I think I will pass

Sure would like to get out there again


----------



## BUFF

Antlerart06;1898051 said:


> No thanks in that F350 its not a smooth ride LOL thanks on the Oysters invite I think I will pass
> 
> Sure would like to get out there again


:laughing::laughing:

Ran down to Co Springs today, all but 35miles were hi-way with speeds from 70-85mph and ended up with 13.8mpg for the trip.


----------



## Antlerart06

BUFF;1898682 said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Ran down to Co Springs today, all but 35miles were hi-way with speeds from 70-85mph and ended up with 13.8mpg for the trip.


You have 3.73 gears

Say I put my fathers seat covers on and Nope he doesn't have that display 
Well he found out he has the adjustable pedals I seen the button 
His center seat is nicer has extra space under the seat I wish I had that to hold more junk 
I wish I had the Phone thing to like his Then I can talk and plow would nice


----------



## BUFF

Antlerart06;1898718 said:


> You have 3.73 gears
> 
> Say I put my fathers seat covers on and Nope he doesn't have that display
> Well he found out he has the adjustable pedals I seen the button
> His center seat is nicer has extra space under the seat I wish I had that to hold more junk
> I wish I had the Phone thing to like his Then I can talk and plow would nice


Yes 3.73.
The space under the center console and rear seat ( CC ) locks and is a great place to put a model 1911 and a 870 in.

I got the phone thing "Sync" but haven't gotten my kids to set it up.:laughing:


----------



## Antlerart06

BUFF;1898725 said:


> Yes 3.73.
> The space under the center console and rear seat ( CC ) locks and is a great place to put a model 1911 and a 870 in.
> 
> I got the phone thing "Sync" but haven't gotten my kids to set it up.:laughing:


LOL I just bought my daughter a New used Kia Soneto and She couldn't figure that out But old dad knew how to But Monday when I bought it I played with it till I figure it out

I have the Super Cab So does my father here his truck still waiting on bale bed to come in and waiting on his plow to get here 
Front mud flaps , Seat covers are on Still looking at running boards


----------



## BUFF

Antlerart06;1898744 said:


> LOL I just bought my daughter a New used Kia Soneto and She couldn't figure that out But old dad knew how to But Monday when I bought it I played with it till I figure it out
> 
> I have the Super Cab So does my father here his truck still waiting on bale bed to come in and waiting on his plow to get here
> Front mud flaps , Seat covers are on Still looking at running boards


Nice.....
Is he putting a Hydro Bed on?


----------



## Antlerart06

BUFF;1898757 said:


> Nice.....
> Is he putting a Hydro Bed on?


Putting on a http://www.cannonballbalebeds.com/


----------



## BUFF

Antlerart06;1898761 said:


> Putting on a http://www.cannonballbalebeds.com/


That's way handier than a Hydra Bed and they're pretty handy.
Are the hyd's running off of PTO or electric


----------



## Antlerart06

BUFF;1898766 said:


> That's way handier than a Hydra Bed and they're pretty handy.
> Are the hyd's running off of PTO or electric


They offer 3 different ways PTO ,Electric or Belt drive I think he is going Electric. But he is like a woman cant never make his mind up. I told him go with the Belt. The PTO way is really high dollar since his truck doesn't have that on the truck.
Electric you have to run 2 batteries 
The Belt pump or the PTO will lift more then the Electric.
So when they put it on then I'll be able tell for sure what way he went


----------

